

Kickstarter launched in the UK - willwill100
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20145764

======
rmc
The terms require:

To be eligible to start a Kickstarter project as a UK creator, you need to
meet the following requirements:

• You are a permanent UK resident either creating a project in your own name
or on behalf of a legal entity with a Companies House Number.

• You have a UK address, UK bank account, and government-issued ID (driver's
license or passport).

• You have a major UK credit or debit card.

• You are 18 years of age or older.

How come they can exclude non-UK EU people? Isn't there a single market within
the EU?

~~~
kami8845
>• You have a UK address, UK bank account, and government-issued ID (driver's
license or passport).

So as a Spanish guy working in the UK I could use kickstarter as well?

~~~
alexkus
If you satisfy the requirements listed above then yes.

As an EU citizen (I assume you have a Spanish Passport) then you automatically
have the right to permanently reside in the UK:-

[http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/eucitizens/documents-
eea-n...](http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/eucitizens/documents-eea-
nationals/)

"Under European law, you do not need to obtain documentation confirming your
right of residence in the UK if you are a national of a country in the EEA."

However, as you'll see from the list, having this right isn't all you'll need.
You actually have to be living in the UK, have a UK bank account, etc. It's
unclear as to whether the "Government-issued ID" relates to the UK Government
or any other country's Government.

~~~
matthewowen
Given that they specifically prefix the other requirements with 'UK', I
suspect that the lack of a prefix before 'Government' means that any
government will do.

------
gabemart
One thing that I didn't see explicitly mentioned in the article: I really,
really hope they don't segment the marketplaces. In other words, I really hope
it's possible to log into Kickstarter UK with your Kickstarter US details and
use the same payment details to support UK projects. I also hope the set up
transparent currency conversion. Otherwise, the value proposition of
Kickstarter to UK startups is radically lower.

I do a little bit of work than involves some ad networks and affiliate
programs, and I find it astonishing how segmented commercial networks still
can be.

For example, Amazon referrals only track to the country TLD you sent the
traffic to. Refer someone to Amazon.com and the buy the product from Amazon UK
after following the link prompt that appears on the landing page? You get
nothing.

------
wildbunny
My retro 2D MMO is one of the first UK projects accepted on Kickstarter :)

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1375039912/mmoasteroids-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1375039912/mmoasteroids-2d-space-
mmo)

------
TomAnthony
The projects located in London (in £GBP):

<http://www.kickstarter.com/discover/cities/london-gbr>

~~~
makomk
Weirdly, some of those projects actually predate the official availability of
Kickstarter in the UK by quite a while.

------
roschdal
Great! Does this mean that one can use Kiskstarter to fund projects in UK
only, or the whole of EU?

~~~
peterjs
I've recently came across a project from Stockholm [1]. They went live before
the UK announcement, so I suppose they set up a US entity.

[1]
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/martinkallstrom/memoto-l...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/martinkallstrom/memoto-
lifelogging-camera?ref=city)

